

Creating a Simple Game in Clojure - prospero
http://ideolalia.com/creating-a-simple-game-in-clojure

======
swannodette
Fantastic stuff :)

I've loved dabbling in Clojure, but now between Penumbra, Enlive, Compojure,
Clutch (CouchDB), Overtone (in development binding from Clojure to
SuperCollider), Clojure has some of the coolest evolving libraries on the
block from creative hacking to serious web development.

~~~
ikitat
You forgot Incanter :)

------
joeld42
Very impressive. This is the first example I've seen that made me think
functional programming could actually work for games.

I'm still not convinced but the approach described here is really neat and
helps me think about the problem in a completely different way (which is what
FP is best at).

